# I think it is time to say goodbye



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

The last 24 hours have been very hard. Last night my 10.5 year old could barley make it up the stairs. This morning he fell down the stairs. He has lost a ton of weight and will not eat now. His Kidneys are malfunctioning and have been for 2 years now. He has Tumors on his Testes, cysts on his prostate. We have spared no $$ to treat him. But now I think it's just time.
I had to carry him outside down the other stairs and outside today. Then he would not even get off the cushion when I left for work.

He went from Scaling Walls and competing in SCH to barely being able to stand.

I just can't stand to see him like this and his eyes just look so sad. He still musters up enough energy to run between my legs and get scratched!!! Thats how we give hugs to each other.:hug:

He has been by far the best dog I have ever had. LOYAL, COURAGEOUS, sweet, protective just such a great companion and a better friend!

It breaks my heart to seem him deteriorate so quickly. In my heart i know we are making the right choice. So we are saying our goodbyes to MY BIG GUY and hoping he will await our arrival when our time comes.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

It's part of the job of being his people. Don't fail him now.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You know it's time, but I am sorry your last courageous act will be hardest- I know it's not fair


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers and hugs from Texas.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Prayers going out to you and your best friend.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, it is never easy. Remember you gave him a very good life and you showed him love. Now its time to show him how much you really love him and let him go. Be there until the end, holding him tight while he crosses the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that no words can ease the pain of having to let go such a wonderful friend, but know that we're all here for you, sending our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We just went through this with our 13.5 year old in July.

It is the toughest thing to do.. but we owe it to them.

My thoughts are with you and yours..


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for what you and your boy are going through. It is so very hard to let such a wonderful companion go. I agree with those who posted before me... you have loved him his whole life. He has trusted you to take care of him. The hardest, and most loving thing you can do is to let him go. When it is time, hold him in your arms as tightly as you will forever hold him in your heart. 
Know that you have many people - thinking of you both - who share your pain.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

So sorry. You have my prayers.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry. Mt thoughts and prayers are with you both :hugs:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My other GSD died last october from a rare form of Adrenal cancer. I am so sorry and know how difficult this must be. Prayers and thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My heartfelt sympathies for this terrible crossroads you have come to with your beloved and loyal friend.


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Your post made me tear up a bit.

A couple of years ago, I did not have the courage to euthanize my Border Collie mix who was dying of cancer. Of all the things I could have regretted in my life, that one hurts more than most. When he went, it was not pleasant.

Only you know what the right thing is for you and your family. Just make sure to be strong and do the right thing. Either way you go, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

It's always heart wrenching when this time comes. Be strong and cherish all the moments you've had together. God Bless


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sending hugs and prayers. never an easy thing to do.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending comforting thoughts and hugs your way. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a miserable time, so sorry. He's trusted you with his life and needs you now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

more thoughts and wishes for strength going out to you and your boy. hold him tight. i'm so sorry.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a huge lump in my throat as I type this. We all dread this time and try to be courageous for their sake. They do far more for us than we can ever do for them and although it tears us apart, our last gift to them is to show our love and how much they've meant to us by helping them to the next world.

I'm so sorry and will be thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry about your boy we went though is 2 years ago with our 13 year old gsd I found this little prayer

So do not grieve for me, my friend, 
as I am with my kind...​ 

My collar is a rainbow's hue
My leash a shooting star
My boundaries are the milky way
Where I sparkle from afar.​ 

There are no pens or kennels here
For I am not confined
But free to roam God's heavens
Among my special kind.​ 

I nap the day on a snowy cloud
With gentle breezes rocking me
I dream the dreams of earthlings
And how it used to be.​ 

The trees are full of liver treats
And tennis balls abound
And milk bones line the walking ways
Just waiting to be found.​ 

There even is a ring set up
The grass all lush and green
And everyone who gaits around
Becomes the "Best Of Breed".​ 

For we're all winners in this place
We have no faults you see
And God passes out the ribbons
To each one--even me.​ 

At night I sleep in angels' arms
Their wings protecting me
And moonbeams dance about us
As stardust falls on thee.​ 

So when your life on earth is spent
And you reach heaven's gate
Have no fear of loneliness
For here, you know I wait.​ _Author Unknown_​


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

rbirrd: Maybe this poem is very popular, but this is the first time I have read it, and it has touched me deeply. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Having been through it, I empathize with the pain of this experience. Making the decision for him weighs heavily .... we always want just one more day and hope for a miracle recovery. But we make the decision because we love them and see that their suffering must end, while ours is just beginning. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------

